
Ask HN: What's the Best Tool to Create Slides Using a Markup Language - kim0
Something like revealjs, but maybe richer or easier for someone who doesn&#x27;t know much CSS
======
konradb
Similar in approach (in that it can use Markdown) but Deckset.app for OSX also
incorporates a GUI, I don't think you'd need to know any CSS.

------
Libbum
Rather than using reveal.js, perhaps consider the GUI version at slides.com?

Beamer is a great tool as well, there are some really nice themes for it. My
favourite is Metropolis:
[https://github.com/matze/mtheme](https://github.com/matze/mtheme) The markup
is Latex, so you'll need a latex toolchain for that.

------
motyar
Please check [https://mark.show/](https://mark.show/)

You can:

Write markdown in editor

or

Upload a markdown file

or

Import direct from URL of markdown file.

PS: I am creator of the service.

~~~
kim0
Pretty interesting, thanks! Is there a way to run this locally?

Apart from that, I find what really stops me from using such tools is the lack
of control over the layout of slides. Just saying use CSS isn't really enough
for me! I found gitpitch to offer pretty good layout options, but the service
is too commercial for my taste.

------
xtreak29
For simpler ones with markdown I found marp very easy to work with :
[https://github.com/yhatt/marp](https://github.com/yhatt/marp)

